# Brisket



## jminion (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is a brisket I cooked on the Klose using apple wood.
It's a Snake River Farm's wagyu brisket.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh Yum! Give me meat! Thanks for the pics, jminion.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 1, 2008)

jminion said:


> Here is a brisket I cooked on the Klose using apple wood.
> It's a Snake River Farm's wagyu brisket.


 
Oh My!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice, j.
Great pic, too.

Did you order from them, or are they by you? I'm looking for a brisket source, but not necessarily a wagyu. I'm sure you paid a pretty "dollar" for that, lol.


----------



## jminion (Nov 1, 2008)

They are a regular item for our catering company. We have three different suppliers (wholesale) in my area I can purchase from. We have Snake river Farms, Mishima Ranch and Kobe of America available. We have been paying 2.49 to 2.89 a pound for brisket.


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2008)

Boy does that make my mouth water!!!  Num Num Num Num!!


----------



## QSis (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful, Jim!  I'll be right over - save a piece of point for me!

Lee


----------



## Essiebunny (Nov 1, 2008)

That looks so delilcious!


----------



## jminion (Nov 1, 2008)

QSis said:


> Beautiful, Jim! I'll be right over - save a piece of point for me!
> 
> Lee


 
Lee
At my house the point is the first thing that goes.. they figured it out. LOL


----------



## Constance (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a luscious looking piece of meat!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2008)

Federal Way... I'll be there in 40 minutes!


----------



## Jenn~B (Dec 2, 2008)

nothing better than the perfect Brisket


----------



## smoke king (Dec 2, 2008)

..._daaaaaaaaang_, jminion-that shore is purty!!


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 9, 2008)

jminion said:


> Here is a brisket I cooked on the Klose using apple wood.
> It's a Snake River Farm's wagyu brisket.



Very nicely done.  Here is a shot of my last brisket....


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 9, 2008)

So, what about the recipe?


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 9, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> So, what about the recipe?



Very simple.  This was about a 4.5 pound brisket.  Marinaded it in Coke, Worcestershire, garlic, black pepper and maybe some red wine.  Can't remember on the wine.  I marinaded it for about 60 hours.  

I didn't do a rub other than coarse salt and black pepper.  Just wanted the basic meat flavor and the wood smoke

Smoked it for 6 hours at about 225 with apple wood and then put it in foil for an hour before carving.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks great, good job.


----------

